# Books on RAW?



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I hope you're all well.

Can anyone recommend any good books about the RAW diet? They all seem to be on the BARF system which I don't want.
This forum has been a fountain of info on the topic but i'd like to have something to read on it while on my breaks at work.

Thanks!


----------



## arnies mum (May 23, 2011)

Raw & Natural Nutrition for Dogs: The Definitive Guide to Homemade Meals: Amazon.co.uk: Lew Olson: Books

this is one that i like


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

"Raw Meaty Bones", by Dr. Tom Lonsdale. I ordered my copy last week and I'm eager to read it! Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a lot of literature circulating about it that doesn't involve more of a BARF-style.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys i'll check both out! My bookcase has been taken over by Chi books these days


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I love Kymythy Schultze book: _Natural Nutrition fo Dogs and Cats.It's a small but very informative book that is not BARF but is not total SARF either. You will take away great info from it and then compare it to this websites raw section and you will be pleased_


----------

